# ENboards Boston get-together...?



## Dr Midnight

Does anyone else feel like it's almost time for another Boston-area ENboards game? I certainly do. 

I'm raring to get some more Feng Shui going. The last two games were big fun.


----------



## Piratecat

I'd be totally up for this.  Of course, I'd also be up for Paranoia, Call of Cthulhu, Marvel Superheroes, D&D, Adventure!, or any number of other game systems.  How does Saturday February 16th, at 4 pm, sound to folks?  And what kind of game do we want to play?

I have a kickass Marvel Superheroes adventure prepared, with Boston-based superheroes. Alternatively, Dr Midnight, did you want to run or play Feng Shui?


----------



## Dr Midnight

I was looking to run Feng Shui, play it as a secondary option. 

Your Marvel Superheroes thing sounds fun too. Any way, as long as there's some supa-action-packed goodness in store. 

Should make this a poll.


----------



## Piratecat

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I was looking to run Feng Shui, play it as a secondary option.
> *




Heck, I'll do that, no problem.  Mind playing here? It's convenient for Bostoners, at least.


----------



## Psion

Wow... Boston'd be a bit of a haul for me (but better than the windy city). Do people in surrounding states normally travel to these things?

Perhaps I should try to get together a DC area ENboarders thing... if I thought there were enough of us.


----------



## drnuncheon

Dangit. This _would_ happen after I moved back to Pittsburgh...

5 years of living just north of Boston, never knowing of PC and Sagiro's games...I could just spit.

J


----------



## Morrow

*Beware of high velocity brain-matter.*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'd be totally up for this.  Of course, I'd also be up for Paranoia, Call of Cthulhu, Marvel Superheroes, D&D, Adventure!, or any number of other game systems.  How does Saturday February 16th, at 4 pm, sound to folks?  And what kind of game do we want to play?
> 
> I have a kickass Marvel Superheroes adventure prepared, with Boston-based superheroes. Alternatively, Dr Midnight, did you want to run or play Feng Shui? *




Ooh! Ooh!  Fen Shui was a hoot.  And I'm always up for Marvel Superheroes.  And I've always wanted to learn Paranoia.  *<Head Explodes>*  

Unfortunately, the folks are going to be in town that weekend.  Don't think they'd understand if I told them I needed the evening off to beat up mooks.   

Morrow


----------



## Conaill

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *How does Saturday February 16th, at 4 pm, sound to folks?  And what kind of game do we want to play?*




I'd love to join you guys again, but I'll have to check with my SO (I'm already playing in two DnD games now, so...).

Anyway, Saturday February 16th would probably _not_ work for me, but feel free to ignore that for now.


----------



## NeghVar

Let me know what dates and other relevant details, and I will modify the EN World Chicago Get Together name badges for you guys...

Later!


----------



## Davelozzi

I won't be able to make it on the 16th as I'll be in Quebec.  But I'd love to join you guys for another game if it ends up getting rescheduled.


----------



## Mark

NeghVar said:
			
		

> *Let me know what dates and other relevant details, and I will modify the EN World Chicago Get Together name badges for you guys...
> 
> Later! *




Those were great!  I mocked one up just to remind people how great they were but I might not be the best person to do it.  You'll probably want Art (NeghVar) to do it properly if it's a go... 







Hmm...  Looking at my efforts now, they seem a little less than perfekt.  Definitely get Art (NeghVar) to fix them up right for you...


----------



## NeghVar

Mark,

Now that qualifies as funny...

Later!


----------



## el-remmen

Feb. 16th?. . . Maybe I can come up from Brooklyn and join you guys. . .


----------



## Umbran

Hey!  I'm interested! 

It seems that February 16th is fine for me.  I'd be interested in just about any game. 

Piratecat, you're a Marvel player?  You talking about the old rules, or the newer Saga version.  I loved the original, played it for years, but never got a chance to play the later rules.

I might as well put this question here, as well.  I was thinking of eventually running the Godlike trial adventure, "The Glazier" at some point.  I am not yet ready to set a date, but are any Bostonian Boarders interested?


----------



## Chronosome

I'm very interested, but I can't confirm until
February 1st...medical thing.


----------



## Davelozzi

Umbran said:
			
		

> *I might as well put this question here, as well.  I was thinking of eventually running the Godlike trial adventure, "The Glazier" at some point.  I am not yet ready to set a date, but are any Bostonian Boarders interested? *




I don't know anything about Godlike but could be interested anyway.  Care to elaborate?


----------



## Umbran

Well, I don't want to swamp this planning thread with other stuff, so I'll keep this to a minimum. Godlike is a game of super-powered people in WWII.  For more information, you may look at the Godlike website:

http://www.hobgoblynn.com/godlike/about.shtml


----------



## Piratecat

Holy crap-onna-stick, I want to play Godlike!  We could also move the date to that Sunday, if it works better for people.  Nem, we'd love to have you if you could make it.

We just can't hold the game the next weekend, as that is the weekend of Total Confusion, up in Andover.

I'm a Marvel Saga guy, myself. I never played the original, but I really enjoy the Marvel Saga. It's perfect for the kind of superhero game I like to run.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Too bad everyone's got these things going on... Am I the only person with no plans? Geez, I'm pathetic. 

Well, I'm down for whatever game, whenever (except the weekend of the 12th).


----------



## Umbran

Sorry, Doc, but you may be the only one without plans.  The 16th is about perfect for me, what with other stuff scattered about.  

The weekend of the 12th?  There is no weekend of the 12th this February...  

Lots of games have been mentioned.  Since Dr. Midnight started this, I suggest we go with the supa action-packed goodness he's suggesting.   My guess is that puts Feng Shui and Marvel at the top of the list.

Given the interest, I will run Godlike sometime soon.  I will suggest (but not require) that people look at the Godlike rules before playing, as the mechanic is quite a bit different than what you might be used to.  The full rulebook isn't out yet, but a good playable ruleset is available as a free .pdf on their website.  

A note - the game is not for the faint of heart.  I haven't run the scenario yet, but by reports and my own intuition character death is a very real possibility.    Godlike is a bit more gritty than most other supers games...

Another note - the trial scenario, "The Glazier", is also available on their website.  If I learn that anyone planning to play reads it after this warning, I will personally ensure their character sees the business end of a tank up close and personal.


----------



## Someguy

Damn...college tours all that week


Febuary vacation too!!


----------



## Davelozzi

*Godlike*

Godlike looks pretty cool, I' m interested in playing when it happens.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Bump.


----------



## Piratecat

This probably won't start rockin' til Monday. Weekends are slow.  

So I agree; Feng Shui, run by Doc Midnight.


----------



## EverSoar

Darn

Why Can you people, all live in australia.


----------



## Holy Bovine

_**Holy Bovine walks into the thread witha decidely green with jealosy look on his face**_

Why do all the really cool ENWorlders live in Boston?  

Why doncha all move up here to London, Ontario?

The weather's nice (well its nice today - most of the time is freezing cold with 2 feet of snow)

The people are friendly (as long as your a yuppie or soccer mom)

On second thought, why *I* move to Boston?

**sigh**


----------



## Dr Midnight

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I agree; Feng Shui, run by Doc Midnight. *




Hmm... I wonder what the consensus is. I don't want to bully things into going my way or anything, just for having brought the subject up. Whatever people most want to do is poifect. Feng Shui (giggle) and Marvel sound great to me, so those are my votey-votes.


----------



## Piratecat

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Mark ~ you misspelled "Game Day".


----------



## Chronosome

I think I'm getting the hang of Feng Shui...it's not my preferred
RP genre, but's it's really fun with you guys...

And I'd love to try Godlike or SAGA Marvel, since I've usually
been the GM for those super-type games.

Either one's great for me.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Chronosome said:
			
		

> *I think I'm getting the hang of Feng Shui...it's not my preferred
> RP genre, but's it's really fun with you guys...
> *




You're pretty good at it. That free-fall gunfight over the one parachute between you and Mook #7 was classic stuff.


----------



## Chronosome

Ah, yes...just call me *testosto-Ron*.


----------



## Dr Midnight

bumpity bump.


----------



## Umbran

A bump and information....

If you didn't see his mention of it in the Meta forum, Piratecat will be on a trip for a bit.  If he's quiet on this subject for a few days, it isn't because he's lost interest 

Let me tell you, starting that session with a free-fall fight was a heck of a way to make sure the players got a feel for the genre....


----------



## Ashtal

*Someone had a great idea!*

Over in Meta, asking for a Convention or Get-together Forum.  Someone suggested using Gamers-Seeking-Gamers, so I'm gonna do just that, and slide this thread over there.  

The nice thing is, you won't have to worry about bumping to keep it moderately on top of things.  Have fun!

Ashtal


----------



## Conaill

Nooooooooooooo......


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I just moved to Boston and would like to get in on the game if I can.


----------



## Davelozzi

*damn taxes*

I just did my taxes and since it turns I owe the feds lots of money, my Quebec trip may have to be cancelled, so I might be around that weekend after all.  If there's still an available spot by the time I figure it out for sure, I'd like to play.


----------



## Gospog

*Where do I sign up?*

Hello.

I am a GM and Player living in Bellingham MA, about an hour South West of Boston.  I saw this post and immediately registered so I could post.

If I'm not imposing, is this get-together game for any and all Boston area gamers?  I've been playing for abot 20 years, and am almost always the GM.  A chance to be a player is  always exciting to me.

Where do you all play?  I saw mention of a store, but I'm not too familiar with Boston outside of places I've worked and places like the Aquarium.

I've played and GMed the following games, in varying amounts:
D&D (all three editions), Marvel Super Heroes (original), TORG, RIFTS, Wierd Wars, Pulp Heroes, Call of Cthullhu, Warhammer FRP, Paranoia, Beyond the Suprnatural, Champoins, Masterbook, and probably a few I'm forgetting.

Any information would be appreciated.  I can be reached at the E-mail address in my profile.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Davelozzi

It's official, I've cancelled my trip and am available to play if there's still room.  Is anyone on the organizing end of this?


----------



## Umbran

Organizing?  You want _organization_?  From a bunch of gamers?!?

*giggle*
*snicker*
Bwahahahahahahaha!  Woo-hoo!  Guffaw!  ROTFLMFHO!  
*sniff*  Okay, I can stop and breathe now.  Gee, Davelozzi, you're funny 

Seriously, though.  The original was organized by Piratecat.  And for this one he suggested the time, and suggested we use his home for gathering.  Methinks that puts organizing mostly in his lap.  And, he's been busy for a few days, and probably needs time to catch up with real things first.

So, patience, grasshopper.  Patience.


----------



## Davelozzi

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Organizing?  You want organization?  From a bunch of gamers?!? *




For poor slobs like me and you, I take your point... but PC and Doc are respectable industry guys who get published, participate in cons, etc.  Surely they're no strangers to a little bit of organization, although I'll grant they're at least a few steps removed from achieving the Archorganizer status of Ryan Dancey.



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> *So, patience, grasshopper.  Patience.   *




Okay. *twidles thumbs*


----------



## Piratecat

Hey!  Someone moved this thread!

No wonder I couldn't find it.

Okay, I'll be Captain Organizer.  Sat the 16th is still okay with me. It looks like so far the people interested are.....

Dr Midnight
Me
Umbran
Dave Lozzi
Gospog
Daeroon
Conaill
Chronosome

That's seven people; is everyone still interested???  Doc, can you run 7 folks okay?


----------



## Gospog

*Yes, please.*

Still interested.  The 16th is fine.

Thanks for taking the initiative on this, Pirate Cat.

Tom


----------



## Conaill

Guess you'd better count me out until further notice.  At last count, I had at least three good reasons why I can't make it that day...


----------



## Piratecat

But we'll miss you, Conaill! Come anyways. Bring your wife!


----------



## Umbran

Still interested, still available! 

Hey, Chronosome, what's with the huge hat?  Chronosome and his Sombrero of Doom?


----------



## Davelozzi

Yeah, I'm still interested.  

What about Nemmerle?  I thought he was coming up from NY but I didn't see him in the roster.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Is there anything solid as to what we will be playing?  that way we can have characters made up and ready to go.


----------



## Dr Midnight

A-hah. 

So this is where the thread went. I'd thought we'd all just spiraled down into apathy here.

As for characters, I believe in Pre-Gens for something like this. 

I'm beginning to wonder if P-cat shouldn't take this over. Eight to nine players is an awful lot for a game where most of the action is... the action.


----------



## Piratecat

Right! I'll track down Nemmerle and find out if he's interested. With him (and without Conaill - sniff!) it's 7 people plus a DM. Without him, it's 6 plus a DM.

Doc, I'd be honored to have you run it, but I bow to your better judgement. I enjoy running 6-7 people in fast combat. But I have no idea how many people you prefer to GM! This is really your game; I'll let you make the decision to run with that many people, run with less people (which would necessitate asking a few folks to sit out), or having someone else run it. Your call.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Well PC, priority #1 (to me) would be making sure anyone who wants to come and play is welcome. I'd rather have bogged down combat and have more people over having fun. 

I believe I can pull it off. It just means cutting the story down to the bare bones... which I can do. There's no time for even as few as four action scenes in a game like this. 

Speaking of limitations, when are we starting again? About how long should we expect the game to run?


----------



## Piratecat

Start at 4pm; run until 9-10 pm, if that's okay.


----------



## Davelozzi

4:00 on the 16th works for me.


----------



## Piratecat

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *There's no time for even as few as four action scenes in a game like this. *




Hmmm... let's see. In the last one, how many action sequences did we have?

1. Free fall shootout
2. Infiltrate the high school
3. Giant shoot-out in shop class

Three sounds about right!

Will you take requests for character templates? 

And for those less familiar with the game, this website is an excellent re-introduction!


----------



## Dr Midnight

I'd most definitely take requests for character templates. Give me a name, a template, whatever...

Or just make him up yourself, as per the rulebooks if you have one. That's no problem I guess.


----------



## Gospog

*Sounds great.*

4:00 on the 16th is fine.

Where do we meet?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## NeghVar

Guys,

Is this the second Boston Gameday? Boston Gameday #2?

Thanks!
Art


----------



## Piratecat

It sure is. We got together a few months back for another Feng Shui game. In the future, we'll do Marvel Superheroes, Paranoia, or other games.

That's a good point, actually; enough people, and we can split into two games!


----------



## Chronosome

I've seen the doc, and I'm all kinds of available for the 16th.
As I understand it, it's Feng Shui again...cool! 

So, 4:00 on the 16th's good enough for me.  Can't wait! 

(Oh, and Umbran...the hat's a reference to a new favorite TMBG song of mine.  )


----------



## KidCthulhu

Piratecat here, too lazy to log in under my own name.

The game will be held in Newton Center: on Beacon St, just west of Boston College, minutes from the T and relatively convenient by car.  I'll email folks with the actual address and phone number.  Where is everyone coming from?

 - PCat


----------



## Gospog

*I live in the Burbs.*

I'm coming from Bellingham.  About 45 minutes outside of Boston.  But I live less than 3 minutes from the Train Station.

If I take the train to South Staion (or any other stop), can I take the T to Newton Center?

Guess I'll wait for the address, because it might be easier to drive.

Dr midnight, 
I went to the website reccomended by Pirate Cat nd learned a lot about the game.  I don't have a rulebook, but I do have a character concept in mind.  Should I E-mail you or post here?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Davelozzi

Gospog,
You're definately better off driving.  To take the train you'd have to switch trains twice, and parking is fairly plentiful in Piratecat's neighborhood.
Dave


----------



## Dr Midnight

email me wif de concept, or post it here... either way.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

have the dm and game been decided apon?
I'm coming from right around south station.


----------



## Umbran

I'm coming from the Medford area.  But, I was wise enough to save the directions from the last gathering, so I'm all set.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Exactly how many players are coming?

Umbran
Chronosome
P-cat
Dareon
Gospog
Davelozzi

Is that it?


----------



## Davelozzi

*character concept*

Doc, I won't be able to afford to pick up the rulebook before the session, so if it's not a hassle for you to bring me a character concept, that'd be great.  I'm pretty flexible about character concept.  I had fun with the martial arts last time but am also up for switching up and doing a bruiser or whatever else.  If anyone else has a preference I'm happy to play whatever's left.


----------



## Chronosome

Likewise, I'll take whatever's offered.


----------



## Umbran

...Tritto...


----------



## Gospog

*PC Concept*

I'm happy with any template (is that what they are called?).  My only concept for the character is that prior to becoming a martial artist (or cop, or whatever), I was working towards being a world-class chef.  

If that's feasible, then I will tailor most of my over-the-top stunts around food and cooking implements (depending on the environment, of course).  I have some ideas in mind that should be fun.

That's really all I've come up with.  Please let me know if it will "fit in".  I'm not picky.  If this idea is no good, I'll play anything.

Also, I guess I'm going to drive.  Directions? Street address?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Piratecat

I've emailed Gospog and Daeroon. Any other of you no-account email-throwing-away so-and-so's need another set of directions?


----------



## Dr Midnight

I need another set of directions.

Gospog, your over-the-top cooking implement idea is perfect. 

If anyone wants a cool name for your guy, check this site out: http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~pound/fsnames.html


----------



## Dr Midnight

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3454

I'm going to write up a story hour for this.


----------



## Gospog

*It's good work if you can get it.*

Dr. Midnight,

I don't know if you have hooks developed to get our characters involved, but I would be happy to have my PC work in the Hospital cafeteria.

I also look forward to Jackie Chan-like hilarity involving adjustable hospital beds.

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Chronosome

*Just a suggestion...but whatever's good. *

:lol

Hey, Doc...

If you're assigning specific characters to players,
it'd be cool if you gave me one with an eyepatch...
I'm currently sporting, and it'd help suspend some disbelief.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Is it same to say that we will be playing feng shui?  What company puts this out?  I would like some information so that I can have a charecter concept for this weekend.  thanks


----------



## Dr Midnight

Atlas Games publishes Feng Shui. 

I should tell you people, I suppose, that I don't use the "secret war" stuff that provides the story content for the game. No F.S. sites. I use the old Hong Kong Action Theatre! (Event Horizon Games) idea of each session being one action movie. 

Generally, you don't find HK action movies containing both Chan-style comic acrobatics and prop utilization AND gritty, hard-boiled Woo-style gunplay... but in a game where the players want both, it has to happen. 

In most games I've seen, there's the Generic-Yun-Fat character lighting a cigarette with a burning playing card (Ace of Spades), and the goofy janitor who uses his mop to fight. I try to accomodate everyone's tastes for the movie action they enjoy most.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

so more guns and fighting or more kung fu?


----------



## Umbran

Dareoon:

If it isn't too presumptuous, might I suggest that you allow the good Doctor to generate the character concepts and stats, and that you pick from among them at game time?

I'm darned sure that Dr. Midnight will bend over backwards to please everybody, but think about what you're asking.  Obviously, the Doc has to have the scenario planned out beforehand.  You want him to then review or create stats and insert a concept he hasn't seen yet into the story at runtime?  The poor guy already has to run a rules-briefing, and run a long-ish sesion for a bunch of unruly players   Not that the Doc couldn't do this, mind you.  But is it worth the extra effort to get your own concept?  

In my experience, for one-shot games like this, you'll have more fun with a GM generated character that is specifically designed to fit into the action and story than a player-designed one that fits only as well as the GM can shoe-horn them in.


----------



## Chronosome

I agree with Umbran...just go with Tom's flow...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Depends wholly on whether I'm having a light or heavy flow day.

I can't believe I just wrote that.


----------



## Piratecat

Me either. 

Doc, I'm leaning towards Old Master. That'll reduce Mace Hunter's need for gritty gun-play.  

I'll email him to you, along with directions.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

hey sure no problem here.  I can do that.


----------



## Piratecat

I had some email wackiness. If you don't have directions, let me know!  Otherwise, we're on for 4 pm Saturday.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I thought that it would be I good idea to just post to say that I will be coming.  I have directions.  Looking forward to the game.  See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Chronosome

See you soon, all.


----------

